# Metal liner for slots



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Some time ago I ran across a place that carried a metal liner that would slip inside a slot. I think the cutter had to be the type that puts a bevel on the inside lip. I have a potential project at work that would be nice to use a slot on but the metal liner would help with wear issues. I thought I saw it at Hartville tool but I looked there last nite, also checked MLCS, Peachtree, Rockler, EagleAmerica and Woodcraft with no luck (may have missed it though). 
Anyone remember seeing anything like this? A link would be appreciated.
Thanks:help:


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

jschaben said:


> Some time ago I ran across a place that carried a metal liner that would slip inside a slot. I think the cutter had to be the type that puts a bevel on the inside lip. I have a potential project at work that would be nice to use a slot on but the metal liner would help with wear issues. I thought I saw it at Hartville tool but I looked there last nite, also checked MLCS, Peachtree, Rockler, EagleAmerica and Woodcraft with no luck (may have missed it though).
> Anyone remember seeing anything like this? A link would be appreciated.
> Thanks:help:


Hello jschaben

Is the T Track what you are looking for. Universal T-Track - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Was not sure if this is what you are looking for.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

GoonMan said:


> Hello jschaben
> 
> Is the T Track what you are looking for. Universal T-Track - Rockler Woodworking Tools
> 
> Was not sure if this is what you are looking for.


Hi Randy - Thanks for the response. Not exactly what I was looking for. I have used a bunch of the Rockler t-tracks for jigs and fences. What I am looking for is something that will slip inside a routed t-slot, thin, maybe 16 or 18 gauge steel. Wouldn't show very much from the top. I know I've seen the stuff but can't get enough brain cells herded together to remember where:wacko:. The stuff likely requires a specific bit also.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I knew I'd seen this somewhere. Is this it?

Cabinet Hardware - T-Track Extrusion 4'


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

RustyW said:


> I knew I'd seen this somewhere. Is this it?
> 
> Cabinet Hardware - T-Track Extrusion 4'


BINGO!!!! Thanks Randy - I checked EagleAmerica too, guess the keyword I missed was "extrusion". Anyway thanks a lot - hmm,, free shipping too


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello John 

I am glad that Rusty found what you were looking for. I had never seen the extrusion before.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

GoonMan said:


> Hello John
> 
> I am glad that Rusty found what you were looking for. I had never seen the extrusion before.


Hi Randy - No problem, thanks for trying. Might be moot, the router bit it needs is $40. Dunno if the boss gonna go for that. :wacko:
That and EagleAmerica offers free shipping on those, ordering anything with it that doesn't have free shipping on it brings shipping back into the bill. Oh well, will see if he will spring for it tommorrow.
Thanks again for the help.


----------

